# water dripping from camper



## styron (Aug 14, 2012)

yes i have a question the 82 terry that my family uses has problems with the water.it could be the fitting on the hose leaking thats a fix, also noticed on the out side that in the back on the bottom 2 small hoses with water coming out. also where the water line goes into the trailer some dripping at the bottom.not sure if its a problem but would like to know.:scratchhead:


----------



## campopup (Feb 14, 2013)

I think any water dripping is a problem except of course its dripping off the roof


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm thinking, the tow hoses at the bottom is 1, to drain the fresh water tank and 2 is for draining all your lines. Are they dripping from there? If so, the caps could just be loose. The trainer shouldn't drip water unless you have an ac unit on the roof. The water line shouldn't leak at all. Check the rubber washers in the hose as well. I'm always replacing those. Hard water kills them pretty quick.


----------



## Wags (Feb 16, 2011)

Could also be from Ref drain line, or AC drain.


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

Water dripping from a camper pipe system is a critical problem. And find the problem is time-consuming. When I face a similar problem, I changed the whole piping system and installed a new water hose. The new hose holds till temperature dropped to 14 degrees overnight.


----------



## helenaroof (Jul 2, 2020)

Unfortunately that happens a lot with campers.
www.helenaroofingpros.com


----------

